# Sir Vape: The Tesla Gus Mod Clone



## Sir Vape (5/10/14)

This has to be one of the best 1:1 clones I have seen. It's a beaut to look at, really solid and hits really good.






510 thread pattern compatible with 510 clearomizers and RDAs.
Sturdy and solid stainless steel and brass composition.
Adjustable connection pin and battery connector.
Works with 18650 and 18350 batteries.

*R600-00*

We are offering a bundle deal with these units. Order any Kayfun Lite Plus, Russian 91% or Veritas and get a R100 off your your order.

Offer valid until stocks lasts.

Inbox or email us at hugo@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------

